# Chris Manelopoulos has the best style



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

of groomed poodles I've seen. I love the way he grooms poodles. They aren't the same as everyone else's. He does something different with the topknot and it gives the dog a different look. He also doesn't leave as much hair as some do and the dogs look flawless. 

I know most of you that show know of him but I'm new and just discovered him and his grooming. Does he happen to have a book or a video?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanna see, do you have a link with photos of his dogs by chance? I've been looking at poodle clips all day *sigh* trying to fix the continetal trim I do. I'm trying to modify it so it can be ultra short and relatively easy to brush but still look like the dog is in a nice trim, not a clippered verson.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd like to see some pics too...

wonder pup, check out this link for some examples of a shorter continental, aka HCC: http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/249271.html?1256732436


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a page with this dog Spencer. You'll notice how differen't he styles the topknot. I love it.
http://www.shimmerring.com/spencer/spencer.html

Here's a good looking continental by him.
http://www.shimmerring.com/girls.html


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I'd like to see some pics too...
> 
> wonder pup, check out this link for some examples of a shorter continental, aka HCC: http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/249271.html?1256732436


I've seen that, was looking at it last night in fact lol. Funny. This dog has to be shorter than that like almost no brushing required in order to keep him up. Hummm, guess I need to apply for an upgrade on my groomer's magic wand. Ugh, I spent forever dematting him today and then scissoring everything shorter. As much as I love him sometimes I really hate his haircut. I'll post a new thread and show the results, see what you think. 


Ohhh yay a link. LoL, I've done a keyword search on the name but cant find any really good pictures to look at. 

Thats interesting, wonder how he does that. I haven't mastered the tied up topknot really. I mean I'm not a dunce, I can tie one up no problem, but as far as spraying and what not I've never tried any of that b/c none of the tk I tie up are for show. I think if I showed my own dog it would have a scissored topknot.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no idea but isn't it neat? The thing that I really love most of all is the scissor work on the bracelets. There's not one single stray hair and it almost looks blurred because it's so perfect. There are a lot of excellent groomers out there but everyone has a little bit of their own flare to add to the grooming of their dogs and he's done that and I like it. I'm pretty sure he's actively showing still because when I googled his name it came up with a Spoo for Westminster.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, finding a dog with such a thick topknot is the key. Or wiggies! lol. Most dogs, when their topknot gets longer and spreads out for that tied up 'fan' look, it's not usually thick enough to get sucha full shape once it's fanned out!! But for it to still be super thick and shaped like that, especially on a pup, wowzers.

I'm not entierly certain I like it though, it's a bit 'bubble' looking ontop of his head! lol!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The first picture of the spencer, I didn't like the topknot, I liked the second one though. LoL it does make you wonder about hair pieces though now that you mention it. I don't know this handler personaly though it appears that we frequent some the same shows, guess I havent been paying attention lol. I'm sure thats the dog's natural hair, not a wig. It reminds me of a scissored topknot but one that has been tied up. I'd love to see him do it just for future reff.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

yep they are wiggies. Ive seen them used- and then stupid me at the time didnt know that you couldnt BUY them and went to all the vendors asking for "poodle extensions" LOL

Anytime I show its against him at least, always beats me  but its ok he does a great job, he was actually going to help me with the dreaded puppy trim, and then my wisdom tooth became infected and I had to cancel. I was pissed but ...eh what ya gonna do?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Spencer's grandmother is a half sister of my dog

He is gorgeous, and I love that clip on him


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Most people use those fake wigs under the dog's topknot. Don't think you are supposed to do that but it's done just like hairspray.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Of course you're not supposed to do that but like you said it's done  Funny. You better make sure you get them in right b/c obviously if the judge could see or god forbid it falls out (lol) you're toast.

Thats funny about trying to buy them, ROFL. I would have loved to see the looks on the vendors faces, that would have been priceless. Hopefuly nobody was rude about it. Sometimes dog show people can be grouchy. My mom got yelled at a couple months ago b/c she was talking to her friend about snoods and thinking aloud that she wasn't exactly sure what size to get for a spoo. The person who owned the booth came unglued and started ranting about how if you don't know then she won't tell you yada yada yada... Gosh, sheesh lady I wasn't talking to YOU. lol.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

no one was rude when i asked, they mostly didnt know what i was talking about LOL 

its kind of crazy all the dog show tricks out there though


----------



## Pooplapoodles (Oct 20, 2009)

Chris and Rachel were the handlers I used to finish several of my dogs. Their grooming in beautiful - because it is their evaluation of the dogs strengths that should be featured and the less than optimal points that should be minimized. I can pick their dogs out in a line up because of the precision in the scissoring.

At the time they finished Ruffian, I tried to talk them into doing a grooming seminar. But they really don't have a lot of "free" time to do things as they show frequently. They did try to help me personally, but I am a grooming failure - my theory is cut them down with a five blade - scissor a top knot and ears - and viola! But I digress.

"Wiggies" are (as I understand it) saved for specials dogs. Most of the class dogs I know/or have owned, finished without them. Is that still true? I haven't shown a dog in 4 years etc.

Claudia


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh gosh if he did a dvd that would be amazing! I've looked at many pictures of standard poodles and so far I haven't seen one that can compare to his scissoring. It's out of this world. It looks flawless.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pooplapoodles said:


> "Wiggies" are (as I understand it) saved for specials dogs. Most of the class dogs I know/or have owned, finished without them. Is that still true? I haven't shown a dog in 4 years etc.
> 
> Claudia


Thats funny, but it makes sense that you would use them on specials and such. Thats a lot of hair to upkeep so even though it's a no no technicaly speaking I can understand the temptation. Kind of like chalk  The only dogs I've ever seen with them were toy poodles and they were class dogs *shrugs* It was like "Hey kid (me) Hold this poodle for a minute, yeah hold his head like that" and the banded the "wiggie" into the topknot. Then it was "hey kid, can you hang out a minute I've got three more of these little guys to do." That was the first time I had ever even heard of something like that so naturaly I was shocked, Goody goody Jr. handler that I was then lol. Of course now I'm not above a little "enhancement" if it's called for to get the job done, though I've never done more than walk around the ring as an extra set of hands with a poodle. I won't fess up to any of my guilty dog show secrets here though with the breeds I've shown


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Pooplapoodles said:


> "Wiggies" are (as I understand it) saved for specials dogs. Most of the class dogs I know/or have owned, finished without them. Is that still true? I haven't shown a dog in 4 years etc.
> 
> Claudia


No I would say that the wigging by pro handlers on Specials has put pressure on others to wig the class dogs/bitches. I know that it has become common to wig puppies. Two years ago I even saw a well known handler wig a Mini puppy. :scared:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh good grief. What's the point of all the hair anyway?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Oh good grief. What's the point of all the hair anyway?


Style? I've only ever seen one poodle shown with a scissored topknot and that was this past march, I took photos he was very perdy. Seems like it would save you a lot of trouble to just do it that way. What do I know though


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Style schmile. Dogs aren't supposed to be out there stylin or else we need to find a better style.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its up to the individual handler. I have a friend who sent a silver beige toy out and when she got her back she was dark brown  and FAT



My first show (before I knew anything) I air dried my dog and used bobby pins instead of a gadzillion bands *shrugs* 


I haven't gotten up the gumption to show a scissored topknot dog yet, but our time may come next year when Brian is ready again . 
Some day ill finish my guys SIGH


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> Some day ill finish my guys SIGH


I can relate to that statement right there as well as a little bit of what I said earlier on the scissored topknots. Thinking on it I am certain they are probably harder to compete with considering what an impressive (hehe and stylish) picture it makes to have a huge tied up topknot. Sometimes it's hard to go against the norm. I'd imagine thats especialy true of a breed like poodles? Guess thats the reason for some of the pressure to dye dogs and put fake hair on them LoL. 

I decided I just HAD to show a black and tan tri in a breed where basicly blonde it's various shades are perfered just b/c thats what most of the dogs out there were. I wouldn't have it any other way when we bred that litter I wanted a black and tan and 15 year old wouldn't have kept a pupy otherwise. Even parti colors, ugh, do better than the black dogs. (keep in mind this isn't a poodle). Well she was my first black and tan and we named her Gone Gothic hehehe might as well have named her Dumped in the ring or Reserve WB LoL. I've never taken more than a year to finish a blonde dog, it took hummmm I think 5 years to finish Raven. 'course she was also cursed if it wasn't one thing it was another with her, scared by a judge in a training class - that took a year to fix, attacked by another dog - broken Jaw bone, In heat - BLOWN coat, Litter of puppies b/c we were running out of time with a 12 year old stud dog - another almost year missed, (but the my wonder puppy I got out of that was SOOO worth it!). Sheesh! Of course that didn't stop me from signing up for round two, I have her daughter out right now another black and tan carbon copy of Raven. To be funny we named her Quothe the Rave and we call her Jinx... wish I hadn't done that. Looks like history is going to repeat itself she hates to show unless I'M handling her and I just can't get out like I'd like. ROFL, serves me right. 

What did your friend say by the way about her magical color changing dog when she got her back?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

The dog hadn't cleared yet, but as she grew out she got lighter and lighter, and almost looked Cafe Au Lait
we still dont know what color she is. LOL

Kaden is cursed. I am lazy. I didnt know what I was getting into. When a breeder tells you "brush every three days" that doesnt mean brush every week. 

I have entered him in about 6 shows and only actually showed him in one ....ONE! and we didnt even come close to placing- Chris' dog did though, it was right behind me LOL 


One time Kaden tore out his neck hair scratching, another I pulled him because I had to be in the ring with my Borzoi at the same time, and my husband can't handle to save his life. 

he has chewed his ears off, ate his bracelets, decided to be allergic to lamb and chew on his nekkid parts. 

The best part was when I decided to bleach the pee off his front bracelets. It turned out great...and then my husband put him out without his sleevies...so a few days later (closer to the show) I bleached them again, and it burnt his hair. his skin was fine, but when i used the force dryer bits of hair went flying off, the bracelets turned out being about an inch long 

oh yeah fun all around 
this time, Ive been keeping up with the coat better, although he is a dingy grey color because it has been raining off and on for the past 2-3 weeks. so im hoping to at least make it to the winners dog comp. 

here's to hoping


----------

